# Any easy way to slow down trolling motor?



## flatbottomman (Aug 20, 2019)

My Minnkota 30lb trolling motor works great. However, on my little boat, the slowest setting is too fast to leave on and slowly cruise the shoreline wile fishing. So, what happens is I end up having to turn it off and on, which is a distraction from fishing. Could I use a variable speed controlled for a DC motor?


----------



## 4cody4 (Aug 21, 2019)

How about a small drift sock?

It’ll also help the boat track straight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaugh (Aug 21, 2019)

I've used this controller on 12 and 24 volt systems... lasted for years.. works great... quick forward or reverse... dial is like a dimmer switch.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-10-55V-MAX-60A-PWM-Motor-Speed-Controller-CW-CCW-Reversible-12V-24V-36V/112632201224?_trkparms=ispr%3D1&hash=item1a39670008:g:h9MAAOSwxrpbbPYi:sc:USPSFirstClass!37091!US!-1&enc=AQAEAAAB4BPxNw%2BVj6nta7CKEs3N0qU3EyvxmPuxd7CA%2Bi5nogaPKm1MFLzHufKQSUWHDWsfO4o5%2BxtrAm0Ej4ekeJZ0NWb1VTDZ2OxE%2Fw6c6pZA4%2FK8oSzkvK4PHn%2F6xw3mXRLopjxZUdhH%2FQdnhO7e7%2Bu73GEKjZZaE8w67ZdmUZVtkN4s3jgFxvx6zfrCiVvtKYhMjbY0ohmHIRVFcL2TGcd6xGo4WRh3dA1JIFkynuUIDZUHAWn9CmqUHP%2Bam%2B0GQK3%2BTbinLBaP8PgenZtkLUdOzNZzs7n5U3NJtiAji1fKvUOt1DX2C9cFQckZnLPlcQZmemLx9RFIsxpibge7%2Blix778zoeiHT3pIy4KFT3RRoKOpW9mqdsE7E%2Feo96vSV2eVngLGFzM1WXhNyYeJeCaMyvxMjh1BsYWo1AgG1I6%2Bb9a%2FbHmhlP40aJgMHv%2BJqQ1D1la89DJl9ycgI7raFWNq69P0klMYjsJkQdLMSK%2F7FqTYdulLKwT0kZyHEBAOCifWGf3azvsajVOpkN0VBV%2FjTDKhDaJaoWUnzYJVUGww0rzxboc7Ah%2FDeDM5Gn9vthIyBFr76iVxq3bXt8mcQM0TuqMlNXN%2Fcpn56dd9JES63JEtVVuV0CRaaM3G9IxFFuIilw%3D%3D&checksum=112632201224fe4de373e5464d1a88cded2736d8636e

See it mounted just above the seat:


----------



## GYPSY400 (Sep 16, 2019)

If a 30lb trolling motor is too fast.. you need a bigger boat! Lol

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinny Fleet (Sep 22, 2019)

You could also tie a small bucket on a rope and let it follow behind the boat as you go. The bigger the bucket, the slower the boat.


----------

